
Gruesome Jihadi Content Still Flourishes on Facebook and Google+ - coloneltcb
https://www.wired.com/story/jihadi-content-still-on-facebook-google
======
platz
Check out r/combatfootage.

They do have strict rules on what gets posted, but gore is not forbidden.
(Some videos may be ISIS sourced, but beheadings are not included, as that is
not a combat situation)

What do you think happens to a body when gernade-sized explosions from each
round of an Apache gunship volley land all around it?

The public needs to see what war looks like, but not from the perspective of a
BBC documentary.

